# Conectar PLC con PIC



## pinguino (Abr 2, 2007)

Hola, necesito conectar algunas salidas de un autómata (24V) con algunos pins de un PIC 16F876 configurados como entradas y también algunos pins del mismo PIC,configurados como salidas con algunas entradas del autómata.
Mi duda se refiere en qué circuito utilizaríais para poder pasar de tener 24V a la tensión a la que trabaja el PIC y viceversa. Había pensado en utilizar un circuitos con amplificador operacionales para ambos casos, aunque tendría que utilizar un circuito para cada conexión.¿es posible esta opción?
Alguien conoce alguna otra posibilidad mejor?

Gracias


----------



## JNS (Abr 2, 2007)

Hola, esto no lo he hecho nunca, pero si las entradas y salidas que necesitas son solamente digitales, me imagino que con un divisor de tensión con un par de resistencias tendrás suficiente para la entrada del pic, y para la salida del pic yo utilizaría una salida a relé. Todo esto si son digitales, si no creo que si funcionaría lo del amplificador operacional.


----------



## MaMu (Abr 2, 2007)

Si, pero deberia tener armada una rampa, ya que si el PLC entrega 14Vcc, suficiente para un 1 logico, pero eso indicaria que el PLC no entrega el valor correcto, por lo tanto un mal funcionamiento.

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Abr 2, 2007)

Y si optoacoplas?
Saludos


----------



## Francisco Valdez (Abr 2, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro, te recomiendo usar un zener 3.6V o máximo 5.1V para acoplar la salida del PLC a las entradas del PIC (utiliza una resistencia en serie de 5.6k a 10k ya que la corriente requerida es poca).  

Para conectar las salidas del PIC a la entrada del PLC utiliza un tiristor.

Saludos espero te sirva de algo.


----------



## pinguino (Abr 12, 2007)

Gracias a todos, aun no se muy bien que haré finalmente. Todas las salidas y entradas son digitales. 
Si son digitales no funcionaría con amplificador operacionales?

Francisco me podrías comentar un poco como funcionaría el tiristor?es que no entiendo su funcionamiento.
Para las entradas del PIC, el zéner me parece buena solución, pero deberé conectar un diodo entre la entrada del PIC y el zéner para cuando la salida del autómata de un 0, ya que sino el PIC seguirá viendo los 3,6V no? sino como lo podría hacer??
Gracias


----------



## Francisco Valdez (Abr 12, 2007)

No es necesario el diodo, ya que cuando en la salida del PLC tengas 0V el voltaje en la salida del zener será de 0V también, requieres esos 0V para que el PIC lea un 0 lógico y mas de 3.5V para que lea un 1 lógico.

Te adjunto la conexión del PLC al PIC por zener.

En cuanto a la conexión de PIC a PLC, usa un optoacoplador como lo mencionó "El nombre", es más seguro para e PIC. 
De la salida del PIC exitas el LED interno y del transistor (salida del opto) al PLC.


----------



## Francisco Valdez (Abr 12, 2007)

Te paso la conexión del PIC al PLC


----------



## pinguino (Abr 15, 2007)

muchas gracias

Proximamente voy a probarlo


----------



## sangreaztk (Nov 15, 2010)

Sé que es tema viejo, pero dado que estoy en una situación parecida............ a revivir el post muajajajaja (según yo, está permitido, pero si estoy violando las reglas del foro púes ya ni pex...... je)

Para el acople de señales (24V <-> 5V) voy a utilizar transistores NPN en configuración de emisor común, como se ve en el link: http://www.winpicprog.co.uk/pic_tutorial_extras.htm
Aún no he elegido el transistor a ocupar, pero antes de eso necesito saber cual es la corriente mínima necesaria en un pin del PIC para que pueda interpretarla como un 1 lógico¿?¿?¿?.

Ya he leido en las hojas de datos del PIC (PIC16F87X), pero no logro ver cual es el dato adecuado. Lo único que he podido entender es la corriente máxima que acepta, que es de 25 mA (aunque ni de eso estoy seguro, ya que ese dato es cuando el pin está como salida y como sumidero), en el link que puse arriba menciona que la corriente máxima de entrada es de 20 mA (supongo que es para el PIC16F84), pero repito de nuevo, yo necesito la mínima!

Espero que alguien me de aunque sea una pista (por ejemplo, que dato buscar en las hojas de datos).

Gracias por su tiempo! Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Nov 15, 2010)

Yo usaría optoacopladores sin ningún género de dudas.


----------



## ramiroandresgarciausma (Mar 8, 2011)

Hola tengo un problema similar, que es que mi proyecto incluye comunicar un PLC con un micro  y creo que se utiliza el protocolo rs485 de PLC, pero lo que no se si simplemente conecto los pines del micro (Tx, Rx) a los del PLC y ya o hay que hacer algo más, el que me pueda colaborar con esa información le agradezco mucho
Muchas gracias


----------



## Scooter (Mar 9, 2011)

Como poco poquísimo necesitas un adaptador de niveles (como el max232 para rs232 pero para 485)
Además necesitas el protocolo y ahí si que lo tienes crudo si al fabricante del plc no le apetece darlo.


----------



## arturouc (Mar 15, 2011)

el protocolo rs 485 es un estandar de comunicacion
que marca de plc estas utilizando?


----------



## ramiroandresgarciausma (Mar 15, 2011)

siemens con cpu s7-215


----------

